# Lionel Legacy control reverse does not work



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have been using Lionel Legacy control with my layout for about 2 years. Recently I have notice that the reverse button no longer works with any of my locomotives. With Legacy pushing the break/boost button is supposed to activate the forward/reverse. All the other functions appear to work fine.

I know it's not a locomotive problem as I have a number of TMCC engines and the reverse no longer works on any of them. Has anyone had this problem and know the fix for it?

Thanks in advance,

AR


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

areizman said:


> I have been using Lionel Legacy control with my layout for about 2 years. Recently I have notice that the reverse button no longer works with any of my locomotives. With Legacy pushing the break/boost button is supposed to activate the forward/reverse. All the other functions appear to work fine.
> 
> I know it's not a locomotive problem as I have a number of TMCC engines and the reverse no longer works on any of them. Has anyone had this problem and know the fix for it?
> 
> ...


I would call lionel sevice at 1-586-949-4100 it might be as simple as a programing problem,I've had to call my self a number of times for like wise concerns,most of the time ,they can walk me through a re-boot for the remote over the phone then every thing works again....,its worth a try............mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd call Lionel, and arrange an RMA. There have been many reports of issues with the buttons on the Legacy controller, and I'm guessing you have one on your hands. I know of no way you could program the CAB2 to break that button, this shouts out hardware broken to me. 

On the bright side, Lionel has been taking care of Legacy issues on an extended warranty basis, don't know how long that will continue, so jump now.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Lionel fixed my Legacy control. Good as new.*

I finally called Lionel and described the problem to them. The friendly voice on the phone apologized and gave me an RA number to send in my Legacy controller.

I received it back in less than a week all fixed at no charge even though it was no longer under warranty. They never even asked me if it was. Not only does the reverse button now work they even put new rechargeable batteries into it!

Lionel service is the greatest!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lionel has an indefinite length extended warranty on the Legacy system. I think they figure if your Legacy system it broken, you're not likely to buy Legacy locomotives!


----------

